# Why does my cat lick me so much?



## catloveralicia (Oct 22, 2009)

Sorry if this is a stupid question, but I thought it would be better to ask than not know. I have a 1 year old male cat named Pebbles, who licks me loads, he has ever since he was a kitten. Normally, if he's laying next to me on my bed or something he'll lick my nose but he'll lick my arm a lot too. It's not just a quick lick either, if I don't move my arm away he'll keep licking. Is this a sign of affection or is he trying to clean me like he cleans himself? I don't mind him doing it sometimes but his breath stinks so I don't want him to breathe it all over me haha


----------



## lynguistic (Apr 8, 2010)

my cat of 15 years licked me all her life, she would sit on my lap and lick my arms. it's a sign of affection, sometimes they like the taste of the salt on your skin, nothing to worry about, unless your really dirty.

enjoy the kitty kisses! not all cats show that kind of affection. your lucky


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

Have you been bathing in gravy? :lol: Maybe he doesn't think you're clean enough.

Seriously, it means he likes you, annoying as it is, lol.


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

My black cat licks me when he's super happy. He also bites and nibbles too, especially my nose and chin - that hurts! :lol:

Tabby terrorist couldn't care less .


----------



## karamelkittykat (Apr 11, 2010)

aww thats so sweet, i wish my kitten was licking me too..usually she would attack my face when im asleep lol


----------



## catloveralicia (Oct 22, 2009)

Ok thank you, if he's asleep and I wake him up he bites my nose and goes back to sleep :lol:


----------



## hayleyb (Feb 10, 2009)

tux is a licker, he will lick you anywhere and anytime. if im in bed asleep he will lie on my chest close his eyes and start lickin my nose. also i put my nose near him for a kiss he will touch it with his nose  

sheldon on the other hand is not a licker and not that interested in showing attention


----------

